# Easter Weekend



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has any plans for Easter weekend. I just booked for Lake in Wood in Lancaster County, PA from April 10-13th. Can't miss the opportunity of the first three day weekend of our season.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice campground Mike! We are supposed to be going to see a 50's show by the Hubcaps - and I am not sure if its that weekend. I know the show is in Reading and don't have any details yet. We are supposed to be camping that weekend so we don't have to drive home....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

At the rate we are going, I'll probably be shoveling snow still.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We'll be in Myrtle Beach with some friends. Looking forward to our next trip to PA though. You guys have fun.

Darlene


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Thank You!

I remember someone from Outbacker's telling me that they made that an annual trip for Easter. Can't remember who though.

Rick, if you want to come along there are sites still available. i know for sure that sites A and B are still open as of this morning. We are in C around "Friendship Circle".

I like it at Lake in Wood because they stock their pond full of trout and it isn't all fished out by then. I had a good time last year just catching and releasing. I am not all about catching and cleaning.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I remember someone from Outbacker's telling me that they made that an annual trip for Easter. Can't remember who though.
> 
> ...


I will check to see which weekend it is and let you know. I've been to Lake in Woods and have fished in their pond and did the same..Do you know how far a drive it is from Reading?


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Depends what part of Reading.

Maybe a half an hour. It's about 20 minutes for us, and we are just south of Reading.

Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> We'll be in Myrtle Beach with some friends. Looking forward to our next trip to PA though. You guys have fun.
> 
> Darlene


There's still room for a trip to pa at the Gettysburg rally


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

clarkely said:


> We'll be in Myrtle Beach with some friends. Looking forward to our next trip to PA though. You guys have fun.
> 
> Darlene


There's still room for a trip to pa at the Gettysburg rally








[/quote]

Can't do it because we are heading to Florida to be at the Southeasterners Topsail rally. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We can't use the Outback because we left it at the campground that we are seasonal at over the winter and that is a couple weeks before they open for the season. We will probably be taking our gear back to the camper and getting it cleaned up, dewinterizing and getting it ready for the season though!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> We'll be in Myrtle Beach with some friends. Looking forward to our next trip to PA though. You guys have fun.
> 
> Darlene


There's still room for a trip to pa at the Gettysburg rally








[/quote]

Can't do it because we are heading to Florida to be at the Southeasterners Topsail rally. Thanks for the invite.
[/quote]

I am Jealous.......That is one i would like to do..............


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

clarkely said:


> We'll be in Myrtle Beach with some friends. Looking forward to our next trip to PA though. You guys have fun.
> 
> Darlene


There's still room for a trip to pa at the Gettysburg rally








[/quote]

Can't do it because we are heading to Florida to be at the Southeasterners Topsail rally. Thanks for the invite.
[/quote]

I am Jealous.......That is one i would like to do..............
[/quote]

Nothing between you and Topsail except opportunity.....and about 1200 miles I guess. I'm with you though. I see all the PNW rallies and think of the fun.....and of the road trip. Yuk!!! You'd need to camp your way there.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We will be at church of course!

But the following week we are camping in the outskirts of San Francisco so we can tour the town and enjoy the city


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> We'll be in Myrtle Beach with some friends. Looking forward to our next trip to PA though. You guys have fun.
> 
> Darlene


There's still room for a trip to pa at the Gettysburg rally








[/quote]

Can't do it because we are heading to Florida to be at the Southeasterners Topsail rally. Thanks for the invite.
[/quote]

I am Jealous.......That is one i would like to do..............
[/quote]

Nothing between you and Topsail except opportunity.....and about 1200 miles I guess. I'm with you though. I see all the PNW rallies and think of the fun.....and of the road trip. Yuk!!! You'd need to camp your way there.
[/quote]

I would do it..............But DW thinks its to much...We just did a camping trip down to Disney in December..........she prefers keeping it under 7 hours...............trying to keep it to 2-4 hours..................


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

clarkely said:


> We'll be in Myrtle Beach with some friends. Looking forward to our next trip to PA though. You guys have fun.
> 
> Darlene


There's still room for a trip to pa at the Gettysburg rally








[/quote]

Can't do it because we are heading to Florida to be at the Southeasterners Topsail rally. Thanks for the invite.
[/quote]

I am Jealous.......That is one i would like to do..............
[/quote]

Nothing between you and Topsail except opportunity.....and about 1200 miles I guess. I'm with you though. I see all the PNW rallies and think of the fun.....and of the road trip. Yuk!!! You'd need to camp your way there.
[/quote]

I would do it..............But DW thinks its to much...We just did a camping trip down to Disney in December..........she prefers keeping it under 7 hours...............trying to keep it to 2-4 hours..................
[/quote]

My husband HATES long trips. In order to to up to Lancaster, I have to make sure we have at LEAST 3 nights there AND we usually leave the night before arrival and stay along the road at Wal-Mart so he can have most of the day of arrival and (I couldn't believe my ears) he said that after being there last year he couldn't imagine canceling our trip to Topsail because it was such a great place. We went last year when diesel was almost $5 a gallon and he STILL thought it was worth it. If you break up the trip, it's not bad at all.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

mikenkristipa said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I remember someone from Outbacker's telling me that they made that an annual trip for Easter. Can't remember who though.
> 
> ...


It's us and we are booked!

We will pull in palm Sunday and leave Easter Monday. Site 234

Ususally it is pretty empty compared to the summer season.

Steph aka mrs. happycamper

See you then


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

happycamper said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I remember someone from Outbacker's telling me that they made that an annual trip for Easter. Can't remember who though.
> 
> ...


It's us and wer are booked!

We will pull in palm Sunday and leave Easter Monday. Site 234

Ususally it is pretty empty compared to the summer season.

Steph aka mrs. happycamper

See you then
[/quote]

AARRHRG! wish we could make it! We'd love to see Bella again! Well and you all too!!


----------



## 4dollars (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm new to the fourm and this topic seemed like one good one to get my feet wet on.

We'll be staying at Pismo State Beach here in sunny Califonia over Easter, I can't wait. I'm try to talk my 13 year old into coloring eggs and let me hide them for him at the camp site, for some reason he thinks he's to old to do it.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

mikenkristipa said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I remember someone from Outbacker's telling me that they made that an annual trip for Easter. Can't remember who though.
> 
> ...


We are on the East side of Reading takes us about 20 to 30 minutes too.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

ember said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I remember someone from Outbacker's telling me that they made that an annual trip for Easter. Can't remember who though.
> 
> ...


It's us and wer are booked!

We will pull in palm Sunday and leave Easter Monday. Site 234

Ususally it is pretty empty compared to the summer season.

Steph aka mrs. happycamper

See you then
[/quote]

AARRHRG! wish we could make it! We'd love to see Bella again! Well and you all too!!









[/quote]

Aren't you SWEET!! We did have a nice visit didn't we!

We may end up heading more your direction again this summer we'll have to let you know if plans come together!

Steph


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Ah - I remember now. We are booked in site C in Brotherhood circle. So we aren't too far apart. Look forward to meeting you.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> Ah - I remember now. We are booked in site C in Brotherhood circle. So we aren't too far apart. Look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Mike


I was wondering also -as I couldn't find C in friendship circle? We are still undecided and we will let you know. If not, we can always take a ride up?


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

C'mon Rick - I know A and B were open last week when I booked. If you look left of the Lake you will see A thru H (Ithink) there is a pavilion right across from C on a circle. A is a pull thru site. B & C are back in sites.

Hope to see you there,

Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

happycamper said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I remember someone from Outbacker's telling me that they made that an annual trip for Easter. Can't remember who though.
> 
> ...


It's us and wer are booked!

We will pull in palm Sunday and leave Easter Monday. Site 234

Ususally it is pretty empty compared to the summer season.

Steph aka mrs. happycamper

See you then
[/quote]

AARRHRG! wish we could make it! We'd love to see Bella again! Well and you all too!!









[/quote]

Aren't you SWEET!! We did have a nice visit didn't we!

We may end up heading more your direction again this summer we'll have to let you know if plans come together!

Steph
[/quote]

Please do!! Maybe this year we won't be leaving town as you're arriving!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

We'll be camping in Gettysburg the day after Easter.
I sure hope it's springtime down there by then!

Jeff


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

mikenkristipa said:


> C'mon Rick - I know A and B were open last week when I booked. If you look left of the Lake you will see A thru H (Ithink) there is a pavilion right across from C on a circle. A is a pull thru site. B & C are back in sites.
> 
> Hope to see you there,
> 
> Mike


Mike you are actually staying in brotherhood circle not friendship circle. That's why Rick can't find the sites. We really like that area of the campground if you haven't been back there before you'll enjoy it.

I, J, M and N are all nice sites the sewer is up hill and patience is required on the back in as if you are long it is a tight area. 201 is one of our favorites back there. We've always wanted to stay in 234 and finally scored it this trip... hope we enjoy it as much as we think we will!!!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Oh, I see! My mistake, lol. Brotherhood Circle, Rick, Sorry!

It's funny you mention 234 and that you booked that site. I actually asked for that site and they said it was a seasonal. I guess she just already had it booked. I spent a fair amount of time last year at the Lake fishing. (It wasn't on Easter, a couple weeks later) So I asked for a site near the Lake. When she said that site wasn't available I figured I would be better off being safe with an area I knew I liked. I think we were in Site D last year.

Anyway, look forward to meeting you,

Mike


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Mike

That's funny! Pehaps we've been there so much and made this such a ritual they do consider us seasonal! I sent the reservation request Via e-mail the night before they started taking reservations for the season --hoping it would be one of the first they saw in the morning.

I assume you know but from brotherhood circle you can cut down the path by the house boat to the lake too.

I'll make sure we pack our rods.

See you in April!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Yes - That is the good thing about having the dogs along when we camp. They force me to explore and take frequent walks. Therefore I usually find all the shortcuts quickly.

See you then,

Mike


----------



## jamahosky (Dec 20, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> Just curious if anyone has any plans for Easter weekend. I just booked for Lake in Wood in Lancaster County, PA from April 10-13th. Can't miss the opportunity of the first three day weekend of our season.
> 
> Mike


We will be there as well, going the 9th to the 11th.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

That's great - what site?


----------

